# 3 wire solenoid discussion (E46 projector retrofit)



## leftside (Sep 25, 2005)

I'm finishing up an E46 retrofit for a buddy, and looking into some options for the 3 wire Bi-Xenon solenoid using aftermarket ballasts. 

Apparently there are actually 2 solenoids in this projector; one that pulls the shield open and one that holds it open....hence the 3 wires. 

Through some research, I found this product:

http://www.wolstentech.com/products/bixenon/bixenon.php

Seems like a solid solution.

For those that have worked with E46 projectors, or similar 3 wire solenoids, how did you wire them? 
Any input is appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

I'm working on a pair of HID head lamps for my rabbit. i will make them work with a pair of Matsi****a ballasts and wiring harness. I will not use the hiline midule. I will order this controler you mention. I have researched this and lots of people have used them with no issues.

You can also build a triger for the Solenoid.










ref. http://www.hidplanet.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=138


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

you can also get creative with the projector!! 

GTI projectr + ZKW clear lense and a shield made of sheet metal


Fisrt pioc standig like 5 feet away. Pics on the driveway are lile at 28 feet.

http://cid-fcdf8d9ed7c13207.photos.live.com/self.aspx/New album/DSCN3687.JPG


----------



## leftside (Sep 25, 2005)

Good info :thumbup: 
Your cutoff looks nice. 

I ended up just ordering the controllers from WolstenTech. I decided $16 is more than worth the convenience of a plug and play solution. The guy that sells them seems really legit too. I ordered late Thursday evening and I got a confirmation email the following morning with shipping confirmation.


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

nice.. i'm ordering mines this week.


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

Bringing a thread back from the dead...

Did you guys have any luck with the WolstenTech solenoid controllers?

P.S. robin_lantigua did you make a custom shield for the projectors, or did you modify the pre-existing one?


----------

